# New member



## pwgwynn92 (Nov 29, 2017)

New member here, just to start a little about myself. I'm 26 years old, 5'10" 260lbs with 17% body fat. I have been into powerlifting since an early teen. Just always wanted to lift the heavy stuff. I'm looking into starting my first cycle. I am in the gym 4 times a week and just refigured my diet to my new plan. Just want to trim down bf %. Looking for some advice. I'm planning on running...

250mg test e 2x a week for 12 weeks

clomid for 3 weeks after cycle

letrozole through the cycle. 

Also seen some post on some help make orders. Any and all help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## botamico (Nov 30, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.  Lots of good information here.


----------



## Rajendra (Nov 30, 2017)

Thanks for your information here. Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Nov 30, 2017)

Welcome....​


----------



## CRAZY DOSER (Nov 30, 2017)

Glad to have u here, welcome!


----------



## ironlion (Dec 6, 2017)

welcome


----------



## Arnold (Dec 12, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## AdmissionPro456 (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi All , Am new member from India.











































dr ambedkar institute of technology AdmissionAtria Institute of Technology admissionBrindavan College of Engineering AdmissionKNS Institute of Technology AdmissionNagarjuna College of Engineering Admission
RNS Institute of Technology direct admissionSJB institute of technology management quotaSapthagiri College of Engineering admissionRR Institute of Technology AdmissionSri Krishna Institute Of Technology AdmissionVenkateshwara College of Engineering AdmissionJSS Academy of Technical Education direct admission


----------



## blergs. (Dec 22, 2017)

welcome


----------



## AnabolicMenu (Jan 12, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## Otto Brown (Mar 2, 2018)

Welcome​


----------



## Push50 (Mar 8, 2018)

Welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

